# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Geografie >  Sam phan bohk IV – Löcher ohne Ende

## gerhardveer

*Sam phan bohk IV – Löcher ohne Ende
*
Hier der letzte von vier Teilen …

 Wo einzelne Brocken in Senken der Felsoberfläche liegen bleiben und durch die Strömung und Strudel im Kreis verwirbelt werden, entstehen nach und nach tiefe runde Löcher, die Strudelkolke = bohk. Nicht genug damit – die Wände benachbarter bohks werden immer dünner und brechen irgendwann durch – große Naturpools entstehen.

----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer

Der Stein, der löchert…




…und die Ergebnisse aus der Nähe betrachtet







Leben bis zum nächsten Hochwasser…

----------


## gerhardveer

Löcher wachsen zusammen

----------


## schiene

@Gerhard

Gefällt mir die Gegend...
Wie schauts denn da im Juni aus mit dem Wasserstand?
Lohnt in dieser Zeit ein Ausflug dahin??

----------


## gerhardveer

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen - ich vermute aber, dass das Wasser da schon wieder im Anstieg ist, zumindest in der Regenzeit bis ca. Ende November - Anfang Dezember steht da alles unter Wasser...

----------

